# أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

تعلم ....كيف تقول لا.....
_ رغم انها كلمة صغيرة في لفظها وكتابتها ولكن.............
                                     هي كبيرة في معناها...............
_من السهل ان تقول نعم حتي اذا كان الأمر يروق لك او لا يروق.....
ولكن الأصعب ان تقول لا فهذا يعني انك...انك ترفض شيئا بكل ارادتك خوفآمن اشياء مسيطرة....
قد يتفهم بعض الناس انك اذا قلت لا هذا دليل علي انك ضعيف غير قادر...
اعلم ان هذا ما يدور في ذهنك الأن.........
ولكن ثق انك عندما تقول هذة الكلمة امام اشياء غير صحيحة هي اقوي بكثير من انك تقول نعم بكل سهولة.
.أحيانا نحتاج الي ان نقول لا للضغوط والمطالب الفرعية التي قد تتسبب في سرقة اشياء كثيرة منا مثل الوقت الحياة زكثير من الأشياء.
                                        اذن تعلم كيف تقول لا................
لأن اذا استهنا فقد تعجز عن مواحاتها في الحياة .
كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك ةلا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك .
ولكن اعلم ........
يجب ان تكون قادر ان تتحمل المسئولية ونتائج عملك هذا.
 وثق انك ستجد فوائد كثيرة ....... 
والأن خذ قرار وقل ((لا)) لكل شي قد يعوق حياتك او يعطلك عن اهدافك..​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

ميرسى للموضوع الرائع ده يامرمر
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

ميرسى لمرورك يافيبى ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل


----------



## Kiril (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

لا
No


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك ةلا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك .

موضوع جميل اوى 

ميرسى يا مرمر​


----------



## جاسى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

*ميرسى خالص على الموضوع ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك ةلا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك .
ولكن اعلم ........
يجب ان تكون قادر ان تتحمل المسئولية ونتائج عملك هذا.
تعتبر هذه القدره من أهم مقومات الشخصيه القويه والقادره على مواجهة الاخرين بشجاعه ..... و ان اكتسبها أحد فلا خوف عليه من الوقوع فى الخطأ مهما  كانت الاغراءات من جانب الاخرين ....مرموره بجد ميرسى .....موضوعاااتك كلها زى  السكرررررر ومفيده جداً .... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

هما طبيعى على طول بيقولوا لاءة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

شكرا لمرورك ياكيرو ونورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

شكرا لمرورك يا كاندى ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

شكرا لمرورك يا جاسى ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

شكرا لمرورك يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل
وبجد شكرا لكلامك الجميل ده ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أيها الشباب تعلم كيف تقول لا.....*

شكرا لمرورك يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2008)

*تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

*
تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟


رغم انها كلمة صغيرة في لفظها وكتابتها ولكن...
هي كبيرة في معناها...
من السهل ان تقول نعم حتي اذا كان الأمر يروق لك او لا يروق...
ولكن الأصعب ان تقول لا فهذا يعني انك...انك ترفض شيئا بكل ارادتك خوفآمن اشياء مسيطرة...
قد يتفهم بعض الناس انك اذا قلت لا هذا دليل علي انك ضعيف غير قادر...
اعلم ان هذا ما يدور في ذهنك الأن...
ولكن ثق انك عندما تقول هذة الكلمة امام اشياء غير صحيحة هي اقوي بكثير من انك تقول نعم بكل سهولة.
.أحيانا نحتاج الي ان نقول لا للضغوط والمطالب الفرعية التي قد تتسبب في سرقة اشياء كثيرة منا مثل الوقت الحياة زكثير من الأشياء.
اذن تعلم كيف تقول لا...
لأن اذا استهنا فقد تعجز عن مواحاتها في الحياة .
كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك لا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك .
ولكن اعلم ...
يجب ان تكون قادر ان تتحمل المسئولية ونتائج عملك هذا.
وثق انك ستجد فوائد كثيرة ...
والأن خذ قرار وقل ((لا)) لكل شي قد يعوق حياتك او يعطلك عن اهدافك

وتذكر أنه لولا أن يوسف الصديق قال لا بكل قوة

وبدون تفكير ولو للحظة واحدة 

ما كان أصبح رئيس وزراء مصر

قول لا لأى شئ لا يعجبك

كن قوياً مهما كانت النتيجة 

قول لا للشر لا للشيطان 

لأ يعنى لأ*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا للشيطان لالالالالالالالالالالا للشر 
موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك فيكى  ويبارك عمل ايدكى  
*​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا للشيطان لالالالالالالالالالالا للشر
> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك فيكى  ويبارك عمل ايدكى
> *​



شكراااااااااااااا ليك

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

حقا كاندى
فمكمن القوة عندما نقول لا فى الوقت المناسب
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## asula (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

موضوع رائع جداا 
شكرا كثير والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> فمكمن القوة عندما نقول لا فى الوقت المناسب
> وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع
> مودتى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



asula قال:


> موضوع رائع جداا
> شكرا كثير والرب ينور حياتك​



شكرااااااااااا ليك 

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

فعلا يا كاندى عندك لازم
المهم نعرف امتى نقول لا
و فى اى وقت مناسب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lidia (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

ولكن ثق انك عندما تقول هذة الكلمة امام اشياء غير صحيحة هي اقوي بكثير من انك تقول نعم بكل سموضوع جميل ومهم جداا ربنا يعطينا الحكمة ونقول لا فى الوقت المناسب 
اشكرك جداااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> فعلا يا كاندى عندك لازم
> المهم نعرف امتى نقول لا
> و فى اى وقت مناسب
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى ليكى يا نيفين

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



lidia قال:


> ولكن ثق انك عندما تقول هذة الكلمة امام اشياء غير صحيحة هي اقوي بكثير من انك تقول نعم بكل سموضوع جميل ومهم جداا ربنا يعطينا الحكمة ونقول لا فى الوقت المناسب
> اشكرك جداااااااااااا



شكراااااااااااااااا على التعليق 

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

الله لالالالالالا يحرمنا منك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## عبادة (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*

اشكرك علئ هاذا الكليمات الجميله


واتمنئ هاذا الكليمه تقال لي الشي الغلط


شكرا   عبادة


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> الله لالالالالالا يحرمنا منك
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟*



عبادة قال:


> اشكرك علئ هاذا الكليمات الجميله
> 
> 
> واتمنئ هاذا الكليمه تقال لي الشي الغلط
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## K A T Y (21 أبريل 2008)

*تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

تعلم ... كيف تقول لا؟؟؟
رغم انها كلمة صغيرة في لفظها وكتابتها ولكن...
هي كبيرة في معناها...
من السهل ان تقول نعم حتي اذا كان الأمر يروق لك او لا يروق...
ولكن الأصعب ان تقول لا فهذا يعني انك...انك ترفض شيئا بكل ارادتك خوفآمن اشياء مسيطرة...
قد يتفهم بعض الناس انك اذا قلت لا هذا دليل علي انك ضعيف غير قادر...
اعلم ان هذا ما يدور في ذهنك الأن...
ولكن ثق انك عندما تقول هذة الكلمة امام اشياء غير صحيحة هي اقوي بكثير من انك تقول نعم بكل سهولة.
.أحيانا نحتاج الي ان نقول لا للضغوط والمطالب الفرعية التي قد تتسبب في سرقة اشياء كثيرة منا مثل الوقت الحياة زكثير من الأشياء.
اذن تعلم كيف تقول لا...
لأن اذا استهنا فقد تعجز عن مواحاتها في الحياة .
كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك لا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك .
ولكن اعلم ...
يجب ان تكون قادر ان تتحمل المسئولية ونتائج عملك هذا.
وثق انك ستجد فوائد كثيرة ...
والأن خذ قرار وقل ((لا)) لكل شي قد يعوق حياتك او يعطلك عن اهدافك​ 
وتذكر أنه لولا أن يوسف الصديق قال لا بكل قوة​ 
وبدون تفكير ولو للحظة واحدة ​ 
ما كان أصبح رئيس وزراء مصر​ 
قول لا لأى شئ لا يعجبك​ 
كن قوياً مهما كانت النتيجة ​ 
قول لا للشر لا للشيطان ​ 
لأ يعنى لأ

منقوووووووووووول​


----------



## youssef hachem (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

لا


----------



## فونتالولو (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك يا كاتي الموضوع حلو اوي
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا_


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

شكرا كاتى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## twety (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



> يجب ان تكون قادر ان تتحمل المسئولية ونتائج عملك هذا.
> وثق انك ستجد فوائد كثيرة ...
> والأن خذ قرار وقل ((لا)) لكل شي قد يعوق حياتك او يعطلك عن اهدافك


موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا يااكاتى
سلم ايدك ياقمر
فعلا لأ يعنى لأ
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمرى 
​


----------



## mero_engel (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

*اشكرك يا كاتي *
*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

ميرررررررسى يا كاتى على الموضوع الجامد وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## K A T Y (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



youssef hachem قال:


> لا


 
_*شكرا يا يوسف *_

_*بس اهم حاجة نقول لأ علي الحاجة الغلط *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع_
> _تعيش ايدك يا كاتي الموضوع حلو اوي_
> _لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا_


 
_*ميرسي يا حبيبي لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاتى
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


 
_*ميرسي يا وليم لمرورك الجميل *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



twety قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا يااكاتى
> سلم ايدك ياقمر
> فعلا لأ يعنى لأ
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمرى ​


 
_*ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي لمرورك الجميل ده*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*_​


----------



## K A T Y (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *اشكرك يا كاتي *
> 
> *موضوع جميل *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
_*ميرسي يا قمري لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرررررررسى يا كاتى على الموضوع الجامد وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


 

_*ميرسي يا حبيبي لتشجيعك *_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## mina1 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



> كن قوياً مهما كانت النتيجة
> 
> 
> قول لا للشر لا للشيطان
> ...




ميرسي كاتي علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ميرسى يا كاتى على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## yousteka (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

شكرا يا كاتي على موضوعك الجميل جدا ده 
سقراط قال(لماذا اقول نعم وهناك كلمة لا)




كل سنة وانت طيبة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



mina1 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااا​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
_*ميرسي قوي لمرورك يا مينا*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي كاتي علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك[/center]


 
_*شكرا يا حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​
> 
> ميرسى يا كاتى على الموضوع الجميل​


 

_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*ايوا كدا *_

_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



yousteka قال:


> شكرا يا كاتي على موضوعك الجميل جدا ده
> سقراط قال(لماذا اقول نعم وهناك كلمة لا)
> 
> 
> ...


 

_*عندك حق لماذا؟*_

_*ميرسي قوي يا قمر*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


 

_*ميرسي قوي يا جوجو لمرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعلم ....كيف تقول لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_ رغم انها كلمة صغيرة في لفظها وكتابتها ولكن.............
هي كبيرة في معناها...............
_من السهل ان تقول نعم حتي اذا كان الأمر يروق لك او لا يروق.....
ولكن الأصعب ان تقول لا فهذا يعني انك...انك ترفض شيئا بكل ارادتك خوفآمن اشياء مسيطرة....
قد يتفهم بعض الناس انك اذا قلت لا هذا دليل علي انك ضعيف غير قادر...
اعلم ان هذا ما يدور في ذهنك الأن.........
ولكن ثق انك عندما تقول هذة الكلمة امام اشياء غير صحيحة هي اقوي بكثير من انك تقول نعم بكل سهولة.
.أحيانا نحتاج الي ان نقول لا للضغوط والمطالب الفرعية التي قد تتسبب في سرقة اشياء كثيرة منا مثل الوقت الحياة زكثير من الأشياء.
اذن تعلم كيف تقول لا................
لأن اذا استهنا فقد تعجز عن مواحاتها في الحياة .
كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك ةلا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك .
ولكن اعلم ........
يجب ان تكون قادر ان تتحمل المسئولية ونتائج عملك هذا.
وثق انك ستجد فوائد كثيرة ....... 
والأن خذ قرار وقل ((لا)) لكل شي قد يعوق حياتك او يعطلك عن اهدافك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بجد موضوع رائع يا هابى انجل​


----------



## zama (5 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بجد  لم ارى موضوع جميل زى دة

شكرا ليكى جدا


----------



## محب الانسانيه (5 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع كثير جدا حلو ومثير 

الانسان نوعان انسان سهل الكلام بكلمة لا 

وهناك انسان سهل الكلام بكلمة نعم 


وبالاخر هاد موضوع حلو


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

> اذن تعلم كيف تقول لا................
> لأن اذا استهنا فقد تعجز عن مواحاتها في الحياة .
> كن صادقآمع نفسك و قيمك و اهدافك ةلا تجامل احد علي حسب اهدافك



موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااا happy angel
ربنا يباركك اختي سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الجمال يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> .أحيانا نحتاج الي ان نقول لا للضغوط والمطالب الفرعية التي قد تتسبب في سرقة اشياء كثيرة منا مثل الوقت الحياة زكثير من الأشياء.
> اذن تعلم كيف تقول لا................
> لأن اذا استهنا فقد تعجز عن مواحاتها في الحياة .
> ...





*كلام رووعه جدااا

تسلم ايديكي هاابي

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بجد موضوع رائع يا هابى انجل​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا بجد  لم ارى موضوع جميل زى دة
> 
> شكرا ليكى جدا


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> موضوع كثير جدا حلو ومثير
> 
> الانسان نوعان انسان سهل الكلام بكلمة لا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااا happy angel
> ربنا يباركك اختي سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الجمال يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام رووعه جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي هاابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## KARL (20 يوليو 2009)

ايه المواضيع الجامده 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## BAVLY99 (20 يوليو 2009)

بجد كلمات رائعة ومفيدة جداااااااااا

شكرا ليكِ وربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

KARL قال:


> ايه المواضيع الجامده
> شكرا ليك​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

BAVLY99 قال:


> بجد كلمات رائعة ومفيدة جداااااااااا
> 
> شكرا ليكِ وربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: تعلم كيف تقول لأ !!!*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------

